# Odenwaldrunde, 22.11.



## sharky (18. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand interesse, am 22.11. ne kleine odenwaldrunde zu drehen? start ist variabel zwischen gundelsheim und neckarelz. die route führt uns dann über diedesheim auf die seebachtal-trails nach neckargerach, aufm rückweg nach der margarethenschlucht gibt es nen schlenker über die burg binau mit ein paar kurzen trails, zurück aufm bergrücken auf trails richtung schreckhof, den felsentrail nach MOS rein und dann variable rückfahrt. 

start 09.00 in gundelsheim oder 10.30 in neckarelz

jemand dabei?


----------



## Ole_VOITL (18. November 2009)

Hi,
Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben bis So.
Ich bin dabei.....komm dann 10:30h nach Neckarelz.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. November 2009)

faulpelz  könntest ruhig ab gundelsheim mitfahren, hat auf dem tourteil auch ein paar nette abschnitte drin, insbesondere aufm rückweg


----------



## dirkc (18. November 2009)

Hai fisch,

sag mal die ungefähren KM und HM?


----------



## dirkc (18. November 2009)

...start um 9.00  ..... ist es da schon hell??


----------



## sharky (19. November 2009)

ja dirk, da ist es schon hell. dass es bei euch im dunklen wald noch schattig ist um die zeit, heisst ja nicht, dass es das auch bei uns ist 

km ca. 50 und HM etwa 1200 - 1400 max. können wir alles variabel legen, streckenteile dazu bauen oder weglassen. die trails lassen sich gut miteinander verknüpfen


----------



## dirkc (19. November 2009)

OK - Alter!

Rede am Phone mal mit Ole, wg Start und so....


----------



## sharky (19. November 2009)

mach das mal, schick mir ne PM oder e-mail nach hause, dann machen wir startzeit und -ort genauer aus


----------



## dirkc (19. November 2009)

hab mal die Bergziege angemailt - vielleicht hat sie ja auch mal Lust zur O-Runde.
Rede heute mit Ole und geb dir dann Bescheid


----------



## dirkc (19. November 2009)

eben ne Message von Jana bekommen. Sie entscheidet sich spontan am Samstag abend.


----------



## dirkc (19. November 2009)

Also - Oli und ich sind um 10.30 in Neckarelz - also kurz nach Sonnenaufgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. November 2009)

so kinder, ich muss die sache leider absagen 

ich lieg mit fieber daheim im bett und bin froh, wenn ich mich auf den beinen halten kann


----------



## Tobsn (20. November 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ...bin froh, wenn ich mich auf den beinen halten kann



Dann setz Dich Doch.
Oder noch besser, leg Dich ins Bett.






Gute Besserung


----------



## sharky (20. November 2009)

danke tobi 

liege auch auf der couch, umringt vom rechner, literweise wasser, was zum knabbern und den fernbedienungen für sämtliche elektrogeräte  
sicherheitshalber hab ich mal die rolläden runtergemacht, wenn ich das wetter sehe und dran denk, dass ich mir heut extra zum biken frei genommen hatte...


----------



## Tobsn (20. November 2009)

Dann hast Du ja Zeit zu googeln, wie ich den dämlichen Remote von meiner Fox bekomme.


----------



## sharky (21. November 2009)

nochmal für alle:

*TOUR IST ABGESAGT!!*

zumindest für mich. da die meisten der teilnehmer die strecke nicht kennen und kein zweiter guide da ist, fällt die sache wohl leider aus. hoffe, dass ich zügig wieder auf den damm komme, dann kann man das kommende woche hoffentlich nachholen


----------



## dirkc (21. November 2009)

... mit fieber im Bett... wie die wohl mit Nachnamen heisst... 

Also Alter Fisch - Gute Besserung!

Ole und ich fahren morgen hier in der Kante ne Runde - wir werden dich würdig im Trail vertreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. November 2009)

die heiss medinait mit nachnamen  

ich sag euch, so ein besch... timing, tag frei, geiles wetter, mild, ihr habt zeit. und was ist 
euch viel spaß morgen!!


----------



## dirkc (22. November 2009)

...du stehst wohl auf die exotischen Dinge des Lebens 

Also weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## sharky (22. November 2009)

danke

all zu schön ist es heut ja nicht, zumindest regnet es hier immer wieder


----------



## dirkc (22. November 2009)

Hier war es schön trocken! Kein Regen - nur ein paar Tropfen von oben.
Sind ne schöne rutschige Runde gefahren - viel GFW !


----------



## sharky (22. November 2009)

hä? was? wie?

ihr seid also bei strömendem regen auf extrem glitschigen boden ne kurze runde gefahren und hattet null spaß?!


----------



## dirkc (22. November 2009)

Also: Trocken von oben, aber feuchtes Laub auf feuchten Steinen. Teilweise durchgeflügte Waldwege durch mehr als 3 Tonnen wiegende Fahrzeuge, die vorwiegend von Waldarbeitern genutzt werden. Manchmal auch von Argrarökonomen (Bauern)
Insgesamt gute 1200 HM, ca 60 KM und reine Fahrzeit gut 4 Std. 
Was ich dir jetzt adhock nicht nennen kann, das sind Telefon Nr und Adressen von den Wanderern, die uns begegnet sind 
Achja : Der Spaßfaktor= gut - bis auf dem Moment, wo ich mir das Gehänge zwischen meinen Beinen, ziemlich heftik an der Sattelkante angeschlagen habe.  Funktionstest erfolgt nächtes W-ende  werde Berichten! 

Ach noch wg der Vollständigkeit: Wasserbrauch bei der anschliesenden Putzaktion:
Bike=10L und ein dreckiger Lappen
Fahrer: ca 30L und ein sauberes Handtuch
Bikeklamotten: 40l bei 40 Grad Feinwäsche

OK ?


----------



## sharky (22. November 2009)

dirkc schrieb:


> ...bis auf dem Moment, wo ich mir das Gehänge zwischen meinen Beinen, ziemlich heftik an der Sattelkante angeschlagen habe.  Funktionstest erfolgt nächtes W-ende  werde Berichten!



warum, was ist nächsten samstag? termin beim urologen?  
dirk, es gibt dinge, die in ein FSK-freies form nicht reingehören


----------



## dirkc (22. November 2009)

ich hatte heute einen Turnbeutel um beim biken und nächsten Samstag gehe ich wieder turnen 

Schau - das ist doch jugendfrei - was hast du immer für Gedanken... Pfui!


----------



## sharky (22. November 2009)

:kotz: keine bilder, keine bilder


----------



## dirkc (22. November 2009)

Ach - aus Umweltschutzgründen und wg Zusatzgewicht haben wir heute auf Bilder verzichtet. 
Es waren doch nur Oli und ich - oder willst du meinen lädierten Turnbeutel bewundern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. November 2009)

bewundern? glaube kaum, dass du dafür mehr als mitleid ernten würdest


----------



## dirkc (22. November 2009)

so Schluss für heute.

Bis zum nächsten Event - hoffentlich sind dann alle dabei!


----------



## sharky (23. November 2009)

vorbehaltlich gesundheit und wetter wollen der geisterfahrer und ich kommendes WE ne HT runde drehen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2009)

Ja, und zwar Samstag. Unser Knorpelfisch hat ja schon Staub gewischt, ist also nicht auf den Sonntag als Radltag angewiesen.


----------



## sharky (23. November 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, und zwar Samstag. Unser Knorpelfisch hat ja schon Staub gewischt, ist also nicht auf den Sonntag als Radltag angewiesen.



nix da! sonntag ist biketag! gern auch früh! 
alternativ gilt immer noch das angebot: schick deine freundin zum putzen vorbei, während wir biken!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2009)

Gut, dann fahr Du Sonntag.


----------



## sharky (23. November 2009)

du bist schlimmer als jede frau 

vielleicht kommst du zum putzen und ich geh mit reni biken


----------



## dirkc (27. November 2009)

HUHU,

ich komme mit -  biken am Sonntag ist gut und putze dafür nicht am Samstag deine Korallenhöhle! 
Sonntag ist schöner wie Samstag...
Ausserdem brauch ja einen Grund, sich am Samstagabend nicht zu besaufen 

Was macht deine Erkältung??? Alles im Tempo oder was??


----------



## sharky (27. November 2009)

hi dirk,

ich wäre am sonntag ggf. für ne runde zu haben. genaueres stellt sich morgen im lauf des tages raus. schau am besten nochmal hier rein. wenn das wetter gut bleibt und ich morgen nach der runde mitm geisterfahrer noch fit bin, würd ich fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (27. November 2009)

ok! ich schaue morgen mal rein!
Have fun - bis dann!


----------



## sharky (28. November 2009)

mahlzeit!

so, das wetter ist bescheiden, es regnet immer wieder und der waldboden hat die konsistenz von götterspeise, die fieser weise am bike klebt. und am fahrer. auf den trails kann man kaum bis wenig fahren. zumindest nicht so, dass es spaß macht. ich denke, ich werd ne spontane waldautobahn runde fahren, wenn das wetter grad passt. geplanter weise mach ich nix


----------



## dirkc (28. November 2009)

...hier kommt kein Tropfen runter... den ganzen Tag trocken und meistens Sonne...
komm du doch auf die Sonnenseite!


----------



## sharky (28. November 2009)

sonnenseite aus logistischen gründen im moment nicht anfahrbar 

nenene, ich schau mal, was morgen so ansteht. zudem hab ich heut das enduro ordentlich eingesaut und fahre das morgen, weil eh schon dreckig, grad nochmal. und in dem zustand wollte ich das ding auch nicht ins auto packen


----------



## dirkc (29. November 2009)

OK - viele Späße beim Schlammbaden 
Ich starte jetzt gleich auf schönen fast trockenen Schotterautobahnen!

Have fun, bis dann


----------



## sharky (29. November 2009)

so, nachdem es gestern wirklich recht schlammig war, konnt ich heut fast ausschließlich auf trockenen oder zumindest nicht übermäßig verschlammten strecken fahren. schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (30. November 2009)

Hier rund um MOS war es gestern auch recht trocken.
Fast alle Trails waren gut zu fahren.
Hatte die Woche ne erkältung und bin daher nur ne kleine 
Runde gefahren. Hat aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## sharky (30. November 2009)

gestern war durchaus ok, aber gegen abend dann kälter als gedacht 
leider hatte ich ein tet-a-tet mit nem ast und heut tut die schluter weh


----------



## dirkc (2. Dezember 2009)

Astkontakt???!!!! Trikot kaputt????
Da kann dir geholfen werden.... Jana und ich lassen uns gerade Teamtrikots entwerfen und wir mÃ¼ssen die 10 Bestellungen voll kommen.
Hersteller ist die Fa Andeer in CH - echt gute Klamotten!

Hose und Trikot je 50-60â¬ - die Teile haben bald Kultstatus


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2009)

nein, weder hose noch trikot kaputt, aber schulter etwas lädiert 

was macht ihr euch für trikots? für die trans schwarzwald? wenn trikot und hose ZUSAMMEN 50 - 60 euro kosten nehm ich auch welche. nur: wie rechtfertige ich, dass ich teamtrikots trage? so ne etappe muss ich dann schon mitfahren.

da fällt mir ein: 
wetter ist schön und die neue saison kommt bald, ich geh dann mal biken. bis heut abend


----------



## dirkc (2. Dezember 2009)

Ne - sorry  - die Schweitzer habens zwar erfunden - doch verschenken tun die auch nix... je Teil 50-60 Taler - aber gute Qualität.
Unsere Klamottenkosten decken wir durch Sponsoren ab - soweit der Plan. Doch die Wirklichkeit hinkt etwas hinterher....

Ja, Jana und ich haben ein Mixed Team bei der Trans Schwarzwald gemeldet. Wir wollen die 7 Tage durch ziehen .... und nachher dann etwas verschlissen ausehen... 

Sowie einige weitere Veranstaltungen in Singen, Offenburg, etc

Suche gerade nen Carbonfully... auch nicht billig dieser Plastikkrempel  

Viele Späße beim biken, pass auf deine Schulter auf - Trikots kann man einfacher ersetzen


----------



## dirkc (2. Dezember 2009)

Selbstverständlich könnte man bei genügend Bestellungen noch darüber Nachdenken, die Interessengemeinschaft MTB Odenwald aufs Trikot zu drucken...

Also Leute - wie siehts aus???


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2009)

dirkc schrieb:


> Ne - sorry  - die Schweitzer habens zwar erfunden - doch verschenken tun die auch nix... je Teil 50-60 Taler - aber gute QualitÃ¤t.


 na danke, da reichen mir die klamotten mit dem logo meines arbeitgebers, wo ich 50â¬ fÃ¼r den satz zahle. und die qualitÃ¤t ist auch nicht schlecht 




> Ja, Jana und ich haben ein Mixed Team bei der Trans Schwarzwald gemeldet.


 ich weiss, ich bin bereits im bilde. dass du in deinem alter da noch ohne eigenen zivi starten darfst...  




> Suche gerade *nen *Carbonfully


fÃ¤ngst du jetzt auch noch mit diesem deppendeutsch an? nen...! :kotz:
wozu plaste? wenn, dann musst aber von deinem numinis als solches abschied nehmen. selbes bike, anderes material wird nicht viel sinn machen. teile bringen sekunden - beine bringen minuten! 
und die werd ich jetzt mal trainieren gehen, da spar ich mir Â´s carbon


----------



## dirkc (2. Dezember 2009)

und ein Racefully  bringt mit den richtigen Beinen auch etwas mehr als Minuten .

Mein Sänfte behalte ich auf alle Fälle!

eigener Zivi... was meinste wohl, warum Jana mitfährt ...


----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2009)

dirkc schrieb:


> und ein Racefully  bringt mit den richtigen Beinen auch etwas mehr als Minuten .
> 
> Mein Sänfte behalte ich auf alle Fälle!
> 
> eigener Zivi... was meinste wohl, warum Jana mitfährt ...



na dann bin ich mal gespannt. wenn du aber mehr im forum abhängst statt zu fahren, wird das nächstes jahr nix


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2009)

so leut, wie sieht es aus: am WE ne runde biken? würde den sonntag nachmittag bevorzugen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist es vor Weihnachten zeitlich immer sehr eng.
Werd evtl. nur heute ne kurze Runde drehen können.
Is ja supper Wetter.
Ein "bißchen" frisch aber trocken.


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2009)

das "bißchen" frisch nutze ich heut für ne 16km wanderung mit einkehr am lagerfeuer bei wärmenden, traubensaftbasierten heißgetränken  biken frühestens morgen, sofern die -11°c wieder richtung 0°c tendiren sollten


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2009)

@ Sharky:
Bin über die Feiertage da.
Wenn Du mal Lust auf die warme, trockene Pfalz hast, sag bescheid.
Hasst ja noch ne Pfalztour gut.


----------



## sharky (22. Dezember 2009)

@tobsn
mir scheint, wir haben von warm und trocken unterschiedliche auffassungen  da ich auf jeden fall ne gute stunde oder mehr rückweg hab, die ich bei den temperaturen nicht in nassgeschwitzen bikeklamotten antreten möchte, verschieben wir das glaub lieber, bis es mal auch für meine begriffe warm und trocken ist


----------



## dirkc (6. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wie siehts am Sonntag mal mit einer kleinen lustigen Schneerunde aus. So ein bischen die im Wald verirrten Weihnachtsmänner aus dem Unterholz jagen??
Also jetzt den kommenden Sonntag!


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2010)

klingt ganz gut. wer, wann und wo?


----------



## dirkc (8. Januar 2010)

Sonntag morgen gegen 10 Uhr starte ich hier... nur so 2 Std. 
Aber mal schauen wie sich das Wetter weiter entwickelt... 
Hab später noch was vor am Sonntag.


----------



## sharky (8. Januar 2010)

2h ist im vergleich zur anreise etc. recht wenig. momentan macht es wenig sinn und laune, für ne tour so weit zu fahren. zumal ich mein bike momentan ungern im auto transportiere


----------

